# Comcast Tracked me.



## dmw2692004

Ok, so my dad calls me and forwards me this e-mail here is a quote:



> Dear Comcast High-Speed Internet Subscriber:
> 
> Comcast has received a notification by a copyright owner, or its authorized
> agent, reporting an alleged infringement of one or more copyrighted works made
> on or over Comcast's High-Speed Internet service (the 'Service').  The copyright
> owner has identified the Internet Protocol ('IP') address associated with your
> Service account at the time as the source of the infringing works.  The works
> identified by the copyright owner in its notification are listed below.  Comcast
> reminds you that use of the Service (or any part of the Service) in any manner
> that constitutes an infringement of any copyrighted work is a violation of
> Comcast's Acceptable Use Policy and may result in the suspension or termination
> of your Service account.
> 
> If you have any questions regarding this notice, you may direct them to Comcast
> in writing by sending a letter or e-mail to:
> 
> Comcast Legal Response Center
> Comcast Cable Communications, LLC
> 650 Centerton Road
> Moorestown, NJ 08057 U.S.A.
> Phone: (856) 317-7272
> Fax: (856) 317-7319
> E-mail: [email protected]
> 
> For more information regarding Comcast's copyright infringement policy,
> procedures, and contact information, please read our Acceptable Use Policy by
> clicking on the Terms of Service link at http://www.comcast.net.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Comcast Legal Response Center
> 
> Copyright work(s) identified in the notification of claimed infringement:
> 
> 
> 
> Asset:  John Tucker Must Die DVD
> Protocol:  BitTorrent
> IP Address:
> DNS:  c-67-184-92-12.hsd1.il.comcast.net
> File Name:  John Tucker Must Die (2006).avi/John Tucker Must Die (2006).avi
> File Size:  734244864
> Timestamp:  12 Jan 2007 23:29:52 GMT
> Last Seen Date:  12 Jan 2007 23:29:52 GMT
> URL:  http://www.torrentportal.com/download/784868/John+Tucker+Must+Die+(2006).avi
> .torrent



So i guess they tracked me through bit torrent.

I use bitlord. Any advice?


----------



## codeman0013

Wierd sounds like you are caught red handed man if you truely did download that dvd you have been caught by them. Now if thats the case that $20 you saved may very well cost you up to 10k in court!


----------



## sup2jzgte

Wow I have never seen this happen to anyone before.  Well I would delete any other stuff that you may have that is illegal


----------



## dmw2692004

codeman0013 said:


> Wierd sounds like you are caught red handed man if you truely did download that dvd you have been caught by them. Now if thats the case that $20 you saved may very well cost you up to 10k in court!



so they can still take federal actions?/ take me to court? all of the downloaded stuff is gone.


----------



## codeman0013

They can still find it on your hdd if you were taken to court they would sieze your pc and to do a recover and they can actually take a 0ed out hdd and go back 5 layers to find material on it if they need it.


----------



## sup2jzgte

dmw2692004 said:


> so they can still take federal actions?/ take me to court? all of the downloaded stuff is gone.



If they have proof like that, yes they can take you to court.  Will they.?  Probably not, but you never know. Dont forget just because you deleted something, that does not mean that the proof is not still on the HD.  So if it Does go to court they can take your HD and other things as evidence.


----------



## codeman0013

I have a service account through insight as i work for them they are owned by and are basically comcast with a differnt name if you were using over 5mbs for a sustained period of time a packet sniffer was put into place to see waht you were doing thats where they found this info. This is a warning from them if they catch it again you will be turned over they are not playing around anymore as they can be liable if you are not turned over.


----------



## sup2jzgte

codeman0013 said:


> I have a service account through insight as i work for them they are owned by and are basically comcast with a differnt name if you were using over 5mbs for a sustained period of time a packet sniffer was put into place to see waht you were doing thats where they found this info. This is a warning from them if they catch it again you will be turned over they are not playing around anymore as they can be liable if you are not turned over.




Good to know.  I wonder if thats why when I'm on Arse and I reach 3MB of DLing I get disconnected.


----------



## skidude

Take your hard drive and smash it with a sledgehammer, then burn it.... lol now they can't find anything!!!

But on a serious note I've never seen anything like this before, I hope you dont end up going to court!


----------



## spanky

wow i wonder why they'd to do me. i'd be like 100k in debt.


----------



## Shane

I dont think they will do anything on this occasion....unless of course you keep downloading illegal stuff.

this is probably just a warning.

Just ignore that email.....dont download illegal stuff again. 

I think they will be more intrested in the people who are constantly downloading illegal stuff 24/7


----------



## Trukin

Wow! i didn't know they tracked the IPs, but i did thought of that. Thats weird though, you should change your ISP. I have Cox, and i didn't used to use firewalls until they caught me downloading some episodes of "futurama" and my internet went down. I called them and they said they saw i had ilegal material in my pc. Some ISPs have BOTs that scan all their clients in search of ilegal material. Thats why having a firewall makes a huge difference. You shouldn't touch torrents for a while, they might be watching what you do.


----------



## red onion

I highly doubt that Cox "searches your PC"...that would be an invasion of privacy. More likely they look at the traffic in and out. Most likely nothing will happen with this...just avoid P2P for a while...and think about changing ISPs


----------



## dmw2692004

this is interesting, my dad is freaking out because they called him, and sent aan e-mail to the master account.


----------



## spanky

Seems like comcast would have caught on to some of my doings. I pay them and they're happy.


----------



## Trukin

red onion said:


> I highly doubt that Cox "searches your PC"...that would be an invasion of privacy. More likely they look at the traffic in and out. Most likely nothing will happen with this...just avoid P2P for a while...and think about changing ISPs



I am not sure but i have cought them scanning my ports. But how come they saw what i downloaded? They said "We have records of you downloading ilegal episodes of Futurama" and i thought the only way they could see that was scanning me. I should get a copy of the contract ...


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

wow wtf.. never saw one of those before.. hmm good thing i dont use BT clients. but...... yea fill us in on anymore info u get on this. cuz i also have comcast.


----------



## Emperor_nero

Sorry but I don't have any sympathy for you, if you do something you know is illegal, you know that you risk getting caught.


----------



## Shane

Emperor_nero said:


> Sorry but I don't have any sympathy for you, if you do something you know is illegal, you know that you risk getting caught.



i agree....i soppose everyones done it at one point but i think you should stop.


----------



## SimpleSimon

Ouch, bummer bro. That's the first I've ever heard of this too! 
Keep on the D/L for a while...and I don't mean download!


----------



## dmw2692004

Emperor_nero said:


> Sorry but I don't have any sympathy for you, if you do something you know is illegal, you know that you risk getting caught.



i wasent asking for sympathy, but thats ok.


----------



## Bradan

lol worse comes to worse... buy the dvd, scratch it, and say u downloaded it bc it wouldnt work, thats legal


----------



## tlarkin

how is your network set up?  Router, NAT, SPfirewall, software firewalls?  Or none of that stuff?

Also, bitlord is a very crappy torrent client.  I suggest getting rid of it and using utorrent.  What I don't get is comcast can't technically press charges against you, they could only turn you in.  Any outside party that wanted access to your downloads would have to supena comcast unless they were willing to just hand it over.  Most ISPs still respect your privacy, but how knows how DRM will change.

Bitlord has adware in it, and it is belived to also carry spyware so technically you could have been tracked that way.


----------



## tlarkin

Bradan said:


> lol worse comes to worse... buy the dvd, scratch it, and say u downloaded it bc it wouldnt work, thats legal



that is not legal.  According to the revised DMCA you are not allowed to change formats or compressions or decrypt anything you buy, which is asinine IMHO, but it is clearly stated that is not permitted.


----------



## dmw2692004

tlarkin said:


> how is your network set up?  Router, NAT, SPfirewall, software firewalls?  Or none of that stuff?
> 
> Also, bitlord is a very crappy torrent client.  I suggest getting rid of it and using utorrent.  What I don't get is comcast can't technically press charges against you, they could only turn you in.  Any outside party that wanted access to your downloads would have to supena comcast unless they were willing to just hand it over.  Most ISPs still respect your privacy, but how knows how DRM will change.
> 
> Bitlord has adware in it, and it is belived to also carry spyware so technically you could have been tracked that way.



i was tracked through torrent portal. i have a router, switch and a hardware firewall.


----------



## kof2000

this is what happened when you dont use peer guardian lol.

they tracked you because you're uploading them those guys.


----------



## XanderCage

*lol man ive been using utorrent for years,*

well ive been using utorrent for years, and to be honest i have bell, ultra with unlimited bandwidth , and i dont think they even car, its actually funny because the bell support forums have a section for p2p download help, and im in canada so ha! 

Go Canada!


----------



## dmw2692004

> this is what happened when you dont use peer guardian lol.
> 
> they tracked you because you're uploading them those guys.



I dont upload.



> well ive been using utorrent for years, and to be honest i have bell, ultra with unlimited bandwidth , and i dont think they even car, its actually funny because the bell support forums have a section for p2p download help, and im in canada so ha!



I hate you.

Progress update. My dad is pissed as hell. he wants admin right to my computer at all time. and for me to have a limited account. I am going to make him sign a contract that he has to tell me that he is going be checking my computer for anything or using my computer for anything. In the contract that I made it also says that he cant install any sofware whatsoever on my computer.

Comcast sercurity is going to call back today sometime and we will go from there. I hope that people here are learining from my mistake.

I also belive that im on a comcast "watch list?" thats watching what i download and what i upload more closely than before. Is this possible?


----------



## kof2000

you must of uploaded because they only go after the people who provide the media.


----------



## tlarkin

bitlord has built in adware, and I am sure that is how they tracked you.  The thing is bittorrent you aren't downloading a whole file from someone like you are in normal P2P apps.  Instead you are downloading pieces of files from every seeder on the internet, and using that tracker.


----------



## Shane

kof2000 said:


> you must of uploaded because they only go after the people who provide the media.



Yeah i think they are more intrested in getting the people that upload & provide those files to be downloaded,Then they are of the people that download them.

But still its wrong to download them.


----------



## Warriorhazzard

SO they can still find stuff even after you delete them???

How doest that work?


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Warriorhazzard said:


> SO they can still find stuff even after you delete them???
> 
> How doest that work?



thats only if they confiscate ur harddrive and do  manual drive search thru each sector er w/e. but yea, they would have to attain ur hardware.

wat i would do is keep the dvds u downloaded, but label them something else. lol. like..... school talent show 11\05\06 er somin LOL. and put a password on the file if u havent already burned it to a dvd.


----------



## kof2000

putting a password will only make the more suspicious of you and will just delay the inevitable because they have password cracking programs


----------



## dmw2692004

ok so bascially, i can get nailed by the riaa?

and this can happen at anytime?
would they be contacting my local athorities, and would they be able to get a search warrent for my house?


any suggestions on hwo i should handle this?


----------



## kof2000

if they have enough evidence they can  they cant just go into anybody's house and strip search


----------



## XanderCage

*no, they need*

dude they cant do that thats violationg of like rights, they need a warrant first, they are not the fbi..... and this is not a terrorist case...


----------



## dmw2692004

how worried should i be then? very? or not worried at all?


----------



## kof2000

well you should of think about the consequences when you're downloading those stuff.


----------



## dmw2692004

kof2000 said:


> well you should of think about the consequences when you're downloading those stuff.



good pont.


----------



## kof2000

usually people dont give a rat's ass unless it is them the fbi's are after


----------



## computermaineack

They only really go after you if you have loads of illegal files on your computer, like 10,000+ mp3's....

Although I do have a friend who got caught by Fox downloading an episode of House... nothing really happened, he moved all of his files onto external drives and gave his computer (minus the external drives) to his university to search it for like the seventh time. They gave him his computer back (they didn't find anything) and he had to go on dialup for a month.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

any files on your computer are considered personal property just as much as say an object in your house. To access anything on your computer's hard drive legally without your permission some1 would need a search warrant otherwise it's illegal and would not hold up in court so even if they found files on your computer the court would dismiss it as evidence and then they're sitting on nothing

but if you signed a contract with comcast there may of been an article on monitoring your connection so that would give them permission


----------



## XanderCage

*yep..*

i would suggest doing the following, 

1. maybe limit your downloads, its more suspicious if u have 30 gb uploads and downloads to 2 gb, 

2. Dont stress over it, im taking it this is just a warning, big record companies dont go after regular people, they either target large companies ( refer to the napster scandal )

3. tkae your harddrive burn it, smash it with a jackhammer, throw it into a river, find it, ship it to somewhere in like cambodia.


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

I would Guess that comcast won't do anything. The worst thing they might do is cut your internet. You probably just Violated the EULA.


----------



## Punk

Well the best advise is to STOP downloading....


----------



## computermaineack

I was reading the wikipedia page on PeerGuardian, and I found this: 


> The design of PeerGuardian is to prevent the collection of evidence that can be used as proof that a particular IP address is connected to a particular network. To bring a successful public or private prosecution in most countries very detailed logs must be obtained as to alleged activity on the network, and there must be proven evidence that particular files are available from that person.
> 
> Information provided by a tracker or eDonkey peer is insufficient. Organizations hired by RIAA, etc will attempt to connect directly to each individual they wish to investigate to gather evidence. This process is automated and is carried out through high speed connections bought by various subcontractors, such as BayTSP, MediaSentry, and *Comcast.*


----------



## dmw2692004

computermaineack said:


> I was reading the wikipedia page on PeerGuardian, and I found this:



so this e-mail was automated?


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

XanderCage said:


> dude they cant do that thats violationg of like rights, they need a warrant first, they are not the fbi..... and this is not a terrorist case...



well first of all, its probable cause. with probable cause, they can just used wat they traced from bt client and get a warrant for that. 

but after wat computermaineack posted, iono. lol. since its "insufficient" there could be a slip for the user.


----------



## computermaineack

dmw2692004 said:


> so this e-mail was automated?



No, the process of them looking through your computer is automated.


----------



## Glorious

i am not going to explain why, but use eMule, make sure u set it up right and change the ports...

use your HD all you want
If they ask you to provide HD for search say sure and give them some old HD or buy a new one and say "damn it if i only knew u would check i would have never upgraded"


----------



## Sudi

1. How often and how much do you download/used to download?
2. The letter doesn't really say that you'll be going to court etc. it just says that your account might be suspended.
3. The tracker you downloaded from is not private, it's not secure...


----------



## thesamurai

*Possible Answer*

I had heard somewhere that you may be able to get away with this -- under this pretty common circumstance:

Here's your response:

"I live in an apartment complex with tenants all around me. I was unaware that I was running an open access point with my cable internet. I do not participate in illegal activity and do not condone the use of software that does. Unfortunately, the open access point allowed anyone within range to use my Comcast internet service without me knowing about it. I have consulted with a Computer Technician to secure my wireless network and have corrected the problem."

Then destroy and replace your hard drive.

My little 2 cents.


----------



## oscabat

That's really odd that you got a message for that movie, because I got this message a few weeks ago:



> NAME:  ________
> MAIL:  ________
> EID:   ________
> 
> The University of Texas at Austin has received legal
> notification alleging that a computer resource for which
> you are responsible has been used for sharing copyrighted
> material. A copy of the notice is attached.
> 
> HOST:  ______
> MAC:   _______
> PORT:  _______
> DATE:  23 Nov 2006 20:00:28 CST
> 
> APP:   BitTorrent
> FILE:  John.Tucker.Must.Die[2006]DvDrip.AC3[Eng]-aXXo/John.Tucker.Must.Die[2006]DvDrip.AC3[Eng]-aXXo.avi
> 
> You must contact <[email protected]> concerning
> this matter within 24 hours to avoid having your Internet
> access via the University disabled. Student Judicial
> Services (SJS) is being copied on this complaint. If you believe
> this notification was sent in error, your response should
> explain why. Otherwise your response should indicate what
> actions you have taken to eliminate the copyright
> infringement –- including, if applicable, file sharing
> within the University network (e.g., Windows Network
> Neighborhood).
> 
> Copyright infringement is a violation of federal law and
> university rules,
> 
> http://www.utexas.edu/its/policies/responsible.html#rules
> 
> The University is transmitting this notification to you
> under the terms of the Federal Digital Millennium Copyright
> Act (DMCA).
> 
> Consequences of copyright infringement include disciplinary
> actions by the University. In addition, persons who infringe
> on another's copyright may be sued in federal courts by
> copyright owners or their representatives.
> 
> The University reserves the right to terminate network
> services of users who repeatedly infringe upon the rights
> of copyright owners http://www.utexas.edu/policies/dmca.html.
> A second offense will result in immediate termination of network
> services and a formal referral to SJS.
> 
> For more information on copyright and fair use, please see
> the Safe Downloading Best Practices:
> 
> http://www.utexas.edu/its/bestpractices/
> 
> Thank you for your attention to this important matter.
> 
> -Kelly
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> Kelly Kerby, CISSP, GCIH
> Senior Network Security Analyst
> UT Austin Information Security Office
> [email protected]  512.475.9242
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> 
> ---------- Forwarded message ----------
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Mon, 27 Nov 2006 16:25:53 -0800
> Subject: Notice ID: 160-75191 Copyright Infringement
> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
> Hash: SHA1
> 
> University of Texas at Austin
> 
> Re:  Unauthorized Use of Twentieth Century FOX Film Corporation Property
> 
> Notice ID:160-75191
> Notice Date:27 Nov 2006 22:48:47 GMT
> 
> 
> Dear Sir or Madam:
> 
> TWENTIETH CENTURY FOX FILM CORPORATION and its affiliated companies (collectively, "FOX") are the exclusive owners of copyrights in motion pictures.
> 
> It has come to our attention that University of Texas at Austin is the service provider for the IP address listed below, from which unauthorized copying and distribution (downloading, uploading, file serving, file "swapping" or other similar activities) of  FOX'S  property is taking place.  The documentation included at the end of this notice specifies the location of the infringement.  We believe that the Internet access of the user engaging in this infringement is provided by University of Texas at Austin or a downstream service provider who purchases this connectivity from University of Texas at Austin.
> 
> This unauthorized copying and distribution constitutes copyright infringement under Section 106 of the U.S. Copyright Act.  Depending upon the type of service University of Texas at Austin is providing to this IP address, it may have legal and/or equitable liability if it does not expeditiously remove or disable access to the property listed below, or if it fails to implement a policy that provides for termination of subscribers who are repeat infringers (see, 17 U.S.C. 512).
> 
> Although various legal and equitable remedies may be available to FOX as a result of such infringement, FOX believes that the entire Internet community benefits when these matters are resolved cooperatively.  We urge you to take immediate action to effect removal of the detected infringement listed in the attached report, including:
> 
> (1) Notify the account holder of this infringement
> (2) Require the account holder remove the infringing material
> (3) Disable access to the infringing material
> (4) Take appropriate action against the account holder under your Abuse Policy/Terms of Service
> 
> We appreciate your efforts toward this common goal.  Please send us a prompt response indicating the actions you have taken to resolve this matter.  Please reference the above noted Notice ID 160-75191in all correspondence, which should be directed to :
> 
> Email: mailto:[email protected]?subject=RE%3A%20Notice%20ID%3A%20160%2D75191%20Copyright%20Infringement
> 
> or http://webreply.baytsp.com/webreply...160&commhash=2aaed8873e576e1cbc041cbeee63745a
> 
> The undersigned has a good faith belief that use of FOX's property in the manner described herein is not authorized by FOX, its agents or the law.  Also, we hereby state, under penalty of perjury, under the laws of the State of California and under the laws of the United States, that the information in this notification is accurate and that the undersigned is authorized to act on behalf of FOX with respect to this matter.
> 
> Please be advised that this letter is not and is not intended to be a complete statement of the facts or law as they may pertain to this matter or of FOX's positions, rights or remedies, legal or equitable, all of which are specifically reserved.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Sarah Bergman
> BayTSP, Inc. :: Compliance Manager
> PO Box 1314 - Los Gatos, CA 95031
> 
> ph: 408-341-2300  fx:  408-341-2399
> [email protected]
> [A pgp public key is available on the key server at ldap://keyserver.pgp.com if you would like to verify the authenticity of this notice.]
> 
> Evidentiary Information:
> Notice ID:  75191
> Asset:  John Tucker Must Die DVD
> Protocol:  BitTorrent
> IP Address:  _________
> DNS: ________
> File Name:  John.Tucker.Must.Die[2006]DvDrip.AC3[Eng]-aXXo/John.Tucker.Must.Die[2006]DvDrip.AC3[Eng]-aXXo.avi
> File Size:  733880320
> Timestamp:  24 Nov 2006 02:00:28 GMT
> Last Seen Date:  24 Nov 2006 02:00:28 GMT
> URL:
> Username (if available):



Here is what I responded with:



> I have just received a warning that I have shared copyrighted material
> on my computer.  I did so in error, and once I was aware of such
> actions, I promptly deleted the file.  Is there any further action that
> I need to take?
> 
> Thank you,
> _________



They told me that I didn't have to worry about anything, and that my action was fine.  I haven't gotten anything since.


----------



## codeman0013

Believe me i have a family member that works for the FBI in consumer fraud what he told me and i quote:" If a computer is in question it is considered property of the user, but in the case of probable cause we do have the right to come to the house with a warrant and take the computer". They will do it if they have probably cause. Also they dont just go after users with hundereds and thousands of files. A grandmother of 10 in calfornia age 82 was arrested when the computer in her home was found to have 25 songs and 2 dvd's on it downloaded by her 14 year old grandson that stayed the weekend. She only used the computer for solitare and had no clue what the songs were or what the dvd was. She was fined 20k and her computer was taken. Believe me this happens all the time they are not playing around anymore. That email from comcast was legit i work for insight which is a comcast owned company and we do have packet sniffers in place and we can watch what you are doing if we have probable cause its right on the EULA you sign when you get interenet in your home!


----------



## 4W4K3

codeman0013 said:


> its right on the EULA you sign when you get interenet in your home!



What if the person using the internet connection never signed an EULA?

I ask this, because a shared internet connection seems to be a loophole in this scenario. Someone found the password to connect to my wireless internet and proceeded to add there MAC address to the router to gain full access to my internet. They started torrenting hundreds of files. I got this e-mail and now I am in trouble. I was at work at the time Comcast noticed such activities, my manager and fellow employees can verify this, as well as the loss prevention security cameras in my building.

So what then? Am I still at fault?


----------



## codeman0013

Problem being usually this is really hard to trace that you didnt give them access. If you can prove the person did hack in and steal your password and it wasnt becuase you didnt change it away from teh defaults this is against the law and illegal. Not only would they be the one responsible for your intenet issues but they would also be responsible for the fines leved by the fcc and have to pay a fine to you for this and go to jail for up to 5 years.


----------



## 4W4K3

Awesome. That is the response I was hoping for. It didn't actually happen to me, but I now know if it did I would be covered. 

My passwords are burned into my brain, I never write them down. I'll occasionally type them over and over again if I feel like I'm forgetting one...but I never save it. And no...I don't have a keylogger hehe


----------



## Sudi

What if someone downloads a movie and has an original dvd at home?
Just to back it up in case it breaks? Let's say that they don't know how to rip a DVD...


----------



## tlarkin

Sudi said:


> What if someone downloads a movie and has an original dvd at home?
> Just to back it up in case it breaks? Let's say that they don't know how to rip a DVD...



according to the DMCA that is illegal.  You may not break encryption on any digital media.

I think that is asinine IMHO.  I own 300+ vinyl records and I am not about to rip each one to digital, no I am going to download the ones I already own.  I also order tons of dvds from HK cuz I don't wana wait until they come out in the US.  I had hero, ong bak, the protector, house of flying daggers, crouching tiger, etc all on dvd before they even hit the theatres in the US.  Then I went in saw in the theatre anyways.  Well those are all different region dvds.  So I have to rip them to my computer region free and reburn it to work on my dvd player at home.  It is technically illegal but if I ever go to court I physically own everything on some media which I paid US dollars for so I don't feel bad at all.


----------



## murdock22

XanderCage said:


> well ive been using utorrent for years, and to be honest i have bell, ultra with unlimited bandwidth , and i dont think they even car, its actually funny because the bell support forums have a section for p2p download help, and im in canada so ha!
> 
> Go Canada!



Is this illegal in Canada? I heard that it is legal since some of the money form blank dvds, cds are for royalites?


----------



## XanderCage

yep its 100 % legal to download copyrighted material from any network on the internet, yes it is true that canada has an agreement which kinda taxes cd-r and dvd-r media.


----------



## tlarkin

XanderCage said:


> yep its 100 % legal to download copyrighted material from any network on the internet, yes it is true that canada has an agreement which kinda taxes cd-r and dvd-r media.



I would read between the lines before you go off and think its completely 100% legal.


----------



## Cromewell

That levy (it's not a tax) is for private copying (ie. a mix cd) not file sharing. You can read all about it here: http://www.cpcc.ca/


----------



## murdock22

so i am not doing anything illegal? awsome


----------



## Cromewell

If you are only using the copies of your own music (cds that you have, or downloaded tracks from itunes or other legal electronic format store) for yourself then it is legal.


----------



## Sudi

Let us know what happened and how it all worked out, I think I'm not the only one interested


----------



## kof2000

actually it is still illegal to make copies i dont know where people get the idea if you bought the movie you are allow to make multiple copys and lend to friends and families ....


----------



## Cromewell

Not movies. Music, in canada (and other places) can legally be copied for your own personal use. The law surrounding it is very fuzzy here. You aren't allowed to give the copy away, but you could give the original away and keep your copy.


----------



## patrickv

Sorry to hear bout that dude.But if i were u i'd put all copyrighted material on an exterbal drive..lol..and hide it safe..And if they ask me where's the material i'd say " i wached the movie then deleted it"...which i really didn't..lol.....Quoting "theresthatguy"....what will they do to you ?...what about me ?..i download movies,software everyday..i wonder what will happen to me ?


----------



## Core2Conroe

say you had the torrenting stuff open and your friends cat stepped on the keyboard and then your other friends little sister clicked the mouse randomly and it hit download


----------



## WillyPitt

Me too, lol.

I registered just to comment on this, my mom just came in and handed me the same email that you got, but for a different movie.  They just sent the email and  did  not call, yet atleast.  I was using TPB or mininov and uTorrent, and i download a lot of tv shows, so im not sure if the fact that i was sucking up a lot of bandwidth had anything to do with it.  It seems as though the MPAA just sees the IPs and notifies the ISPs, who must send out a warning.  I googled for other letters and found this post, aswell as many others and i have not found any that had legal action taken against them, so we should be safe for now.  Keep me posted.


----------



## kof2000

it is a warning letter. they will disconnect your service if you continue doing it.


----------



## zaroba

ehh....just more examples of the rich people in the riaa and mpaa who can't give up a few million of there billions a year of income.  just like the gas companies this year using the hurricanes as an excuse to increase gas costs and make record profits by sucking more money out of the people.

to whoever it was that asked how they could track deleted files, when you delete stuff, its only deleted from the table on the hard drive that says where the file is located on the platters.  the actual file still resides on the hard drive itself.

to the people who say it would be invasion of privacy for comcast to look in a pc...what make you think that it being illeagle will stop them?  in todays world, theres no such thing as legal or illeagle.  who's guilty and who's innocent only depends on who has a better lawyer to convince the jury.


----------



## rationalthinking

didnt read all the replies, so hope im not way off the current topic on this thread...

anyway, about 2-3yrs ago a friend received a letter about pirating songs on limewire. he was authorized to pay 25k if found accused. they didn't take any legal action. he received 2-3 letters with his parents lawyer talking on a phone convo to the prosecutor's lawyer. everything was then dropped and was basically a warning. 

he was using limewire and just downloading songs.. no movies or other content.


----------



## cobalt300z

my friend goes to syracuse and he got busted dl'in a movie (i think it was john tucker must die) well the campus caught him instead of the big buisness tards well he got a warning and they now track his pc (ghey...)


----------



## g4m3rof1337

rationalthinking said:


> didnt read all the replies, so hope im not way off the current topic on this thread...
> 
> anyway, about 2-3yrs ago a friend received a letter about pirating songs on limewire. he was authorized to pay 25k if found accused. they didn't take any legal action. he received 2-3 letters with his parents lawyer talking on a phone convo to the prosecutor's lawyer. everything was then dropped and was basically a warning.
> 
> he was using limewire and just downloading songs.. no movies or other content.





My friend was caught to, how many songs did your friend download?


----------



## rationalthinking

g4m3rof1337 said:


> My friend was caught to, how many songs did your friend download?



i would say 500+???? he downloads a lot of music.. it was about this time 2-3 years ago, right before mardi gras.

what program was he using????


----------



## g4m3rof1337

limewire, he whole collection of music was off limewire. 
 he downloaded alot of music and some movies.


----------



## madtownidiot

Never, ever download "borrowed" stuff at home. Put your limewire on a flash drive and go to a library or some other public computer and download it there


----------



## tdeath101

got one of those too.. seems comcast is the only one and is only getting people who download movies (please correct me if im wrong ive been searching the web and only seen people getting cought for downloading riped dvd (video) images or videos)

and it doesn't matter on what you use to download people have been cought using

utorrent (me)

shareaza (my buddy)

bear share (net)

limewire (net)

are (net)

only comparison i got was that they were using comcast and me including my buddy and the ares user where behind firewalls..

wonder what comcast has to say about spying on theyre customers


----------



## dmw2692004

tdeath101 said:


> got one of those too.. seems comcast is the only one and is only getting people who download movies (please correct me if im wrong ive been searching the web and only seen people getting cought for downloading riped dvd (video) images or videos)
> 
> and it doesn't matter on what you use to download people have been cought using
> 
> utorrent (me)
> 
> shareaza (my buddy)
> 
> bear share (net)
> 
> limewire (net)
> 
> are (net)
> 
> only comparison i got was that they were using comcast and me including my buddy and the ares user where behind firewalls..
> 
> wonder what comcast has to say about spying on theyre customers



Comcast *IS NOT* spying on you. They put packet sniffers on your incoming- outgoing data to see were it is going once you reach a certian upload/download ratio.

Anyone corrrect me if im wrong.


----------



## dmw2692004

madtownidiot said:


> Never, ever download "borrowed" stuff at home. Put your limewire on a flash drive and go to a library or some other public computer and download it there



lol!


----------



## tdeath101

my bad thx for the info, lol don't got to put it that way jeez


----------



## dmw2692004

*Sorry.*



tdeath101 said:


> my bad thx for the info, lol don't got to put it that way jeez



i didnt mean or it to be an insult, i was just stating a fact that i learned from my dads lawyer. Its in their EULA that they can and will report suspicious behavoir to the RIAA.

It also says that they work with the RIAA.

Sorry if it offened you because it was in no way ment to do so.


----------



## tdeath101

ok no prob, mind wanna explain to me what a sniffer is and what are its goals?


----------



## dmw2692004

tdeath101 said:


> ok no prob, mind wanna explain to me what a sniffer is and what are its goals?





> A packet sniffer (also known as a network analyzer or protocol analyzer or, for particular types of networks, an Ethernet sniffer or wireless sniffer) is computer software or computer hardware that can intercept and log traffic passing over a digital network or part of a network. As data streams travel back and forth over the network, the sniffer captures each packet and eventually decodes and analyzes its content according to the appropriate RFC or other specifications.



link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Packet_sniffer


----------



## tdeath101

ah, thank you


----------

